# 14yo takes his 1st buck on 1st hunt ever



## jkk6028 (Oct 26, 2011)

my buddies 14 yo son dale got this nice buck while hunting for the first time saturday morning. he shot this 10 point in troup county. good job dale!


----------



## chevy85 (Oct 26, 2011)

congrats to the young man


----------



## JASONBARRETT15 (Oct 27, 2011)

he's gonna be hooked now!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## ranger1977 (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats to Dale.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 30, 2011)

Tell him congrats.  Great buck.

Hoss


----------



## Buck Dropper (Oct 31, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 1, 2011)

Great buck! He's gotta be hooked for life!


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 1, 2011)

good work young man!


----------



## K80 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thats a great way to start off.  Congrats Dale!


----------



## DYI hunting (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## racer33 (Nov 4, 2011)

*great job son*

ty jkk6028 for postin this for my boy what a great memory.thanks for all the nice comments on his buck he checks it out every day lollol maybe dale u can take dad huntin this weekend


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2011)

WOW!!! THAT IS AWESOME!! post his pics on my thread (post pics of kids in the outdoors) you will see some great smiles from some very happy youngsters. way to go dale!


----------



## pnome (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice!  He's gonna be all spoiled now.  Congrats!


----------



## cmriner (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, way to show up ur ole man. Very nice buck to start up ur scrapbook .


----------



## Xeroid (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice!  Congratulations!


----------



## racer33 (Nov 20, 2011)

lol we have been bout five times since anit seen nothin he wants to now when they will be back lol i say its called huntin son


----------



## Jasper (Nov 21, 2011)

Attaboy Dale!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## racer33 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey this is Dale thank yall for looking at my first buck I appreicate  what yall said. I know that I was really lucky.


----------



## YoungSouthernHunter (Nov 21, 2011)

Man, thats a good one! Keep it up!


----------



## goastinstructor (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats and dont let em get spoiled now take him snipe hunting next time....lol


----------



## robert5136 (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrads!!! Great job on first deer!!


----------



## RNC (Nov 23, 2011)

racer33 said:


> Hey this is Dale thank yall for looking at my first buck I appreicate  what yall said. I know that I was really lucky.



Congrats 2 u young man ! 

Thats a fine buck !


----------



## racer33 (Sep 9, 2012)

This Is Dale i went Dove hunting for the first time  i did see some but i didn't kill ant I kept shooting behind.


----------



## buckfiddy (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice buck, congrats Dale!


----------



## techfire55 (Sep 11, 2012)

Very nice. Congrats. Won't be able to keep him out of the woods now.......oh wait, that is a good thing.
Young men like this are our future. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 11, 2012)

Way to go, Dale!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 11, 2012)

Congratulations to Dale.  Thanks to the Dad for taking him hunting.  Gotta keep the kid involved.


----------



## Canyon (Sep 17, 2012)

Great deer!  Congrats and welcome to obsession!


----------



## 5 string (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice first deer!


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 12, 2012)

good job


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

congrats


----------

